# British trainee climber seeking work



## Malansell (May 21, 2013)

Hello
I'm would really like to work in America but I'm not sure of where to go or who to contact.
If anybody has any advice or people to contact I would be greatful.

I have worked as a grounds man for two years and have been a trainee climber for the last year for fairly small firm in the south of england

I wil have the following tickets at the end of july: NPTC CS38 (climbing from a rope and harness and arial rescue), NPTC CS39 (operating a chainsaw from a rope and harness), First aid certificate, NPTC MEWP (mobile elevated work platform), NPTC Brushwood chipper.

Current qualifications:
-NPTC CS30 (chainsaw maintenance and cross cutting)
-NPTC CS31 (felling and processing small trees up to 15 inches)
-Level 2 diploma in forestry and Arboriculture at merit standard
-CSCS site health and safety card

Look forward to hearing back from you
Thank you in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

*I would be interested in training you.*

Contact me and we can discuss you coming here to work. We are located 20 mins North of San Francisco and the area is beautiful and abundant with activities and things to do.

Please visit marincountyarborists.com for contact information.

Ken


----------



## Malansell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the reply, just about to email you now!


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 5, 2013)

North of S.F. Is truly a beautiful part of the country, have fun if you jump on that offer!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

*Climbers Needed*



StrataTree said:


> North of S.F. Is truly a beautiful part of the country, have fun if you jump on that offer!




Strata, let me know if you know of any quality climbers or ground men for work in Marin County, I need responsible quality people to work on Fed projects, county jobs and high end residential pruning.

I live 1/2 my week in Jacksonville, Or. You ever around these parts? Do you know Dave, lives on the top of Mt Ashland, he has done a lot of tree falling in Oregon, Washington, Alaska, etc. I am drawing a blank on his last name.

Enjoy your day and be safe.

Ken


----------



## Malansell (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi ken,
Did you receive my email?


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Malansell said:


> Hello
> I'm would really like to work in America but I'm not sure of where to go or who to contact.
> If anybody has any advice or people to contact I would be greatful.
> 
> ...


Still looking? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocation assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area.


----------

